# Peace/Necron 99 costume help



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know with all the talent out there someone is bound to have some tips on how to proceed with my costume this year. What I am looking to create is Peace/Necron 99 from the movie "Wizards". I really would like to have the costume incorporate Necron 99 sitting on his 2 legged horse, with my legs as the horse's legs. This would mean my torso would be the top half of Necron 99 while a false pair of legs would be straddling the saddle. I've included a pic for a those who are not familiar with the film. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The character part doesnt look too hard but the mount will be a bit tougher.If it was me the only way i can see to go about this would be with chicken wire frame and either some paper mache or possible fabric if you think you could pull it off.Looks like either way it is going to be alot of work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dammit, I SAW someone do this! Not just the man on a mount gag, but Peace himself. If I can remember who it was I might be able to track him down... I'm hooking up with my con geek masquerade friends over this next week...


----------

